# Dulcolax



## 22093 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I have tried all of the prescription meds and almost all of the over the counter (and colonics) and here I am back on Dulcolax....with my gastro's ok. I am 51 years old and have been constipated for about 20 years. Hard to believe but I take 5 dulcolax at a time once a day. No cramping, no pain and twelve hours later it works. My gastro had me schedule an appointment with a digestive disorder doc which is coming up in a few weeks. I suppose he will suggest endless testing with no answers. I imagine surgery is the only hope for me.....or continuing on the dulcolax. Anybody else as constipated as me? Or down Dulcolax like candy?Deb


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

i tried dulcolax when I had gum surgery and had to take pain killer- for fear of constipation from the meds i took the dulcolax versus my usual MOM and miralax. wow, cramping like ten and i think I took too many - i took 3 and it hit me all day into the night...maybe Im just not used to the stimulant laxative...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I took 2 dulcolax 5 hours ago.WHAT A RELIEF!!!!I don't walk around with 5 brick in my bowel!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I did it again!I took 2 Dulcolax 2 hours ago.INSTANT RELIEF!As soon as it hit the stomack,you start to evacuate trapped gas.Pain from trapped gas is gone but damn i don't think i will sleep before the Dulcolax kick in.







I should take it around 4 oclock but i always forget then at 9 PM i feel like #### and take it.Have you ever wonder why they said to evoid milk while you're on Dulcolax?


----------



## 22093 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Spasman,Boy, I wish two would work for me! Here's what I got from the Dulcolax website concerning dairy products/antacids:3. Can I take DulcolaxÂ® with milk or antacids? No. You should not take DulcolaxÂ® with acid reducers, which include antacids and dairy products such as milk and yoghurt. DulcolaxÂ® Tablets are specially coated so that their active ingredient is released only in the colon. If you have taken an acid reducer, wait at least one hour before taking DulcolaxÂ® in order to help prevent the coating from dissolving before it reaches the colon, and possibly causing gastric irritation and/or cramps. Take care,Deb


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Deb,i don't think i took milk yesterday and i got little irritated in the stomack.This is pretty minor compared to my usual constipation.I don't know what i would do without Dulcolax at the moment.


----------



## 20661 (Mar 17, 2007)

It seems a lot of people take Dulcolax during the day/right after dinner. Is this mainly because it keeps them up at night or does it work better if taken after a meal?


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi My IBS was caused by medication (antibiotics) but the only medication I rely on for IBS is dulcolax. It is a laxative and I take it at night and it helps me in my BM in the morning. I try to limit to 2 per time.I actually try not to take it but rely on more natural methods first like prune juice (with pulp) and carrot juice everyday at night. terence


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Should we take more water with Dulcolax to help the drainage?Or perhaps to mix it with Miralax?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dulcolax has save me again last nigth.I was in EXTREME DISCOMFORT du to BLOATING AND GAS.It works quicker than Zelnorm.Zelnorm didn't works for me anyway.I still have a full bottle here.


----------

